# *UPDATE* Help ! What should I do about this land grade problem!



## SrSTRIPESaLOT (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello all ! 
Ok so I'm am re-Rototilling my back yard because the stupid landscaping company didn't do it right by a long shot!!! My lawn looked awesome but.... I had to keep my TF like 4-6 inches long at all times because of the bad previous Rototilling job ! So now is my chance to right all the wrongs by them 👍 plus I recently got my hands on a awesome mclane manual reel mower that I'm dying to start cutting low for the first time . so I need to make the best out of this situation so that means making my dirt as level as can be and I might even throw some sand onto my new grass once it's laid down. But anyway my problem is the down grade of my land in my backyard it slopes down towards the pool walkway but if I want it truly leveled out I need to add some sort of mow trip or very small retaining wall so I can build up the slope and make it level and FLAT, I am including pictures to show my dilemma . Any advice or Solutions would be appreciated...thanks 


Before


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I get that you don't want it graded toward the pool!

Instead of a retaining wall, did you consider catching the water runoff with a drain? Something like an open French drain? Would be way easier than building a wall and filling it in.


----------



## SrSTRIPESaLOT (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey bud thank you for your response!🤟🏻
Well I fixed it myself! I ripped EVERYTHING OUT AND I DID IT MY SELF! ... the RIGHT way this time ! 


All most done!👍



And the best part it's level and flat as a pancake !!! the sod is laying down nicely and I got all the sod from the same harvest all at once!! so all the end pieces are connecting as they should and everything's great !


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks great. Nice work and something to be proud of


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice job!


----------

